# Soundkarte Sinn und Zweck



## Radikalnoob (30. April 2016)

Hallo,

mein Vater hört neuerdings sehr viel Musik über den PC. Kann man pauschal sagen, ob durch den EInbau einer Soundkarte merkliche Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Onboard Sound erzielt werden können? Ich habe noch nie eine SOundkarte verbaut und wenn man Google bemüht gehen die Meinungen wie üblich sehr weit auseinander

Mainboard: Gigabyte F2A78M-HD2

Soundsystem: Bose Companion 20

Beste Grüße


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2016)

Wie hört Musik am pc ?

300 bis 400 € für Hardware ausgeben und dann musik als mp3 oder als streaming anhören ist perlen vor die Säue werfen


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2016)

Die Frage ist, was er für Boxen nutzt. Je besser die sind, desto eher lohnt sich eine Soundkarte. Wichtig ist auch: wie überträgt er den Sound zu den Boxen? Wenn es digital passiert, spielt die Soundkarte wiederum keine Rolle.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Mai 2016)

Also über klinke machen bei relativ vernünftigen soundsystemen Soundkarten schon sinn. So 15€ Soundkarten mal außen vor. 

Ich persönlich nutze Soundkarten aber nur an Systemen die Viel für Musik genutzt werden zwecks Aufnahme UND abspielqualität. 

Ansonsten würde noch interessieren welche Software zur Wiedergabe genutzt wird. Ich finde z.B., dass ITunes einfach viel harmonischer klingt als der Windows Mediaplayer. Erst recht wenn man den Equalizer des Tools mit einbeziehen will. Das kann iTunes ziemlich gut. Falls ihr da nicht nutzt ist es mal einen Blick wert und das kostenlos. 

Aber gute Lautsprecher freuen sich immer über ne gute Soundkarte und soundfiles die mehr als ne MP3 können  .

.flac Dateien mit dem vlc Player wiedergegeben machen auch onboard schon viel Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radikalnoob (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo und danke schon mal für die zügigen Antworten.

Also die Boxen (Companion 20 von Bose) sind per Klinke mit dem PC verbunden. Hauptsächlich wird Musik aber tatsächlich in Form von mp3 oder Streaming genossen. 

Welche Karte(n) würde sich für solche Zwecke denn eignen?

Einen fröhlichen Tag der Arbeit


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Mai 2016)

Ist dein Vater denn unzufrieden?

Was für ein Programm wird denn zum Musik hören benutzt? 

Das Ding ist einfach das heutzutage die Onboard Chips gar nicht so schlecht sind. Soundkarten für um die 15€ -20€ bringen meistens nur geringfügige Verbesserungen und lohnen sich meist nur wenn die klinke Buche am pc nen defekt hat oder man Anschlüsse benötigt die sonst nicht vorhanden sind.

Was würde dein Vater denn ausgeben wollen? 

Weiter musst du echt beachten das MP3 und Streaming echt miese Erscheinungen sind wenn man Musik nicht nur hören sondern genießen will. Die Datei ist genauso wichtig wie die Lautsprecher oder die Soundkarte, das muss schon alles iwie zusammenpassen ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wie hört Musik am pc ?
> 
> 300 bis 400 € für Hardware ausgeben und dann musik als mp3 oder als streaming anhören ist perlen vor die Säue werfen


Mal davon ausgehend, daß due "Wer" meinst: Ich.

Ich kauf mir zwar noch alles mögliche als CD, rippe es dann aber als 320er MP3s in meinen Mediathek Ordner und höre das über die onboard Soundkarte.
Das Ganze läuft dann über einen Harman/Kardon Receiver in 2 Magnat Standboxen.

Ich habe einen breit gefächerten Musikgeschmack, also kommt eine recht große Bandbreite an Tönen von Instrumenten und sonstigen Klangerzeugern aus den Boxen. Mangelnde Qualität kommt dabei immer noch in erster Linie durch die Qualität der Aufnahme zustande 
(zB das Album "A" von _Jethro Tull_, welches selbst remastered nicht ansatzweise an die Qualität rankommt, in der ein Stück davon in einem Boxset von den Original Tonbändern neu abgemischt wurde).


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2016)

Ich meinte eingentlicht "hörst" aber forum hat das s gefressen 

siehe auch den satz drunter    Es gibt halt Leute die haben sound hard & software im werte von 200 euro im pc haben alles im flac format auf dem pc und hören dann mit beats von dr be kopfhörer es


----------



## Radikalnoob (1. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte an eine Karte als Geburtstagsgeschenk gedacht.

Unzufrieden ist er nicht, die Boxen machen auch schon was her. 

Ich dachte, dass eine Soundkarte vielleicht noch was rauskitzeln könnte, aber wenn der Sprung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so hoch ausfallen wird, werde ich mir das mit der Soundkarte dann noch mal überlegen. Für CDs, Schallplatten usw. steht ohnehin eine separate Anlage zur Verfügung


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Mai 2016)

Also man kann schon einiges rausholen. Aber dann sind soundkarten auch gerne sehr teuer und schon fast mit moderneren Verstärkern zu vergleichen.

Für den heimgebrauch aber meist nicht nötig. für Leute die da wirklich hohen Wert drauf legen ist das was anderes, da hängt aber meistens dann auch eine andere Anlage an dem pc

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2016)

Die Boses sind zwar stets überteuert, aber es kann gut sein, dass eine extra Karte da was bringt - es kann sogar sein, dass bei MP3 in nicht absoluter Top-Qualität es am Ende sogar so ist, dass es einem SCHLECHTER gefällt, weil man plötzlich die Unzulänglichkeiten der Komprimierung erstmals hören kann  

Aber sehr schwer zu sagen, ob er nen Unterschied merkt UND es die Investition wert ist...   zB das hier wäre die günstigste lohneswerte Karte Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   hochwertiger wäre die hier Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör , oder so was auch geht auch, wenn es extern sein darf FiiO E10k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik  das ist zwar an sich für Koppfhörer gedacht, da kann man aber auch Boxen anschließen.

WICHTIG: hat er denn eine richtige Grafikkarte im PC? Denn bei dem og Mainboard wäre der PCIe-Slot direkt unter dem Grafikkartenslot, und wenn man da eine drin hat, die auch für Gaming geeignet ist, wird die so dick sein, dass der Slot nicht nutzbar wäre - dann müsste man eine Karte für PCI suchen (da ist noch weiter unten ein passender Slot) oder halt eine für USB.


----------



## Radikalnoob (2. Mai 2016)

Moin,

also auf dem Mainboard ist keine zusätzliche Graka verbaut. Ich denke ich würde es am ehesten mit der Asus Karte versuchen, die ist preiswert und notfalls schicke ich sie einfach wieder zurückl


----------

